# Browning meat in stainless steel



## heidisifein (Mar 13, 2011)

So I've finally bought good quality stainless steel pots and I am super happy with them.The only thing is I used to be able to brown my ground beef in the pot I would then make the rest of my spaghetti sauce in and it take ages for it to boil out the water in the beef before it begins to brown. Is this because I'm doing it in a deep pot? Or is this just the way it is with stainless steel pots? Any tips out there for browning in the pot?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 13, 2011)

Your pot is probably too small in circumfrance.

Try browning it in smaller batches with less crowding.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2011)

It also may depend on if it is "triple" layer.


----------



## heidisifein (Mar 13, 2011)

It's 5 layer. how do the number of layers affect things?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 13, 2011)

The layers help heat evenly but have no affect on browning meat.

You just need to use high enough heat and not crowd your pan.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2011)

heidisifein said:


> It's 5 layer. how do the number of layers affect things?



That's less important than not overloading the pot.  You should get the pot really hot then add the meat in smaller batches to brown.

If you put too much meat into any pan, the temperature will drop and the meat won't brown, it will steam.  That's what's happening when you see the water releasing.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> That's less important than not overloading the pot.  You should get the pot really hot then add the meat in smaller batches to brown.
> 
> If you put too much meat into any pan, the temperature will drop and the meat won't brown, it will steam.  That's what's happening when you see the water releasing.



When too much meat goes in the pot it doesn't brown; it "greys".


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2011)

taxlady said:


> When too much meat goes in the pot it doesn't brown; it "greys".




That's right.  Brown means the color of a dark chocolate bar.


----------



## heidisifein (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks. I think I got it!  Don't want grey meat !


----------



## abngourmet (Mar 21, 2011)

What's good to remember here is that as others note, crowding the pan will not allow enough space for moisture to evaporate the form of steam.  Water boils at 212 degrees F at sea level; if that is as hot as your food is getting, there is no way it will brown since browning (known as the Mailliard Reaction) occurs at 310 degrees F amd caramelization occurs at 320 degrees F.  If browning is your desired result, brown in batches as others have suggested, use relatively high heat, and, if using larger cuts, ensure that it is dry before entering the pan.


----------

